# Speedy Ride for food to Southend. Sat 18th Feb (Revised Date)



## ianrauk (28 Jan 2012)

*REVISED DATE : NOW SATURDAY 18TH FEB. *

The ever more popular monthy ride for food are setting off to Southend (and back)

Leaving HPC at 8.30am we head East through London before hitting the suburbs, then some nice countryside where legs can spin just that little bit faster without too much traffic to worry about. Negotiating the roundabouts of hell, we then have to climb Bread and Cheese Hill, the only hill on the ride that offers any sort of real climbing.

This is a non stop to Southend (except for regroups, supplies, mechanicals & the odd breather). Brunch/lunch will be at one of the many cafes on the seafront. Will try for the Rose as suppose this time of year it shouldn't be too busy in Southend.

The route on the way back will split with those heading south of the river heading over the Dartford Crossing, those north, carrying on heading back into town. Should be 100 mile round trip plus.

GPX route *here *

ianrauk
StuAff
Mista Preston
Sketchley
Eddie C





*Please bear in mind the following whilst on the Ride for Food. We'd rather not have rules but there have been incidents on past rides and we'd like to nip them in the bud.*

_1. Ride safely and considerately. L__isten to instructions from the ride leader and the Tail End Charlies__. The TECs will be trying to ensure that among other things we don't hold up traffic unnecessarily so "Car up" means "Please get into single file"_
_2. __Obey the rules of the road. Don't __Red Light Jump. If you get caught by a red light, don't worry, there will either be a TEC with you or somewhere on the route behind you. If you don't know the way, wait for the TEC to catch up._
_3. There will be occasional regroup stops. We never know how long these will be for so please be ready to move off as soon as the TECs arrive._
_4. Be aware of the other cyclists in the group, check before pulling out. Also don't undertake, it's scary and downright dangerous._
_5. Have fun and talk to people you haven't met before  _


----------



## StuAff (28 Jan 2012)

Yes please Ian.


----------



## martint235 (28 Jan 2012)

I was just about to sign up and lo and behold as if by magic, I'm already on the list!!!


----------



## StuAff (28 Jan 2012)

That route will only be 95 miles there and back, by the way


----------



## rb58 (28 Jan 2012)

Excellent! Looking forward to this one - I was brought up in Hadleigh and went to school in Westcliff, so I know the area well. BTW if you don't fancy Bread and Cheese Hill (which gets very busy) you can go up Church Hill, which is steeper but shorter and keeps you off the main Southend road. Slightly to the north and takes you through Daws Heath to Hadleigh.

And the Sadlers Farm mega roundabout is a real mess right now - all dug up and being remodelled, hopefully to be completed in time for the Olympic mountain bike event close to Hadleigh Castle.

Cheers


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jan 2012)

rb58 said:


> Excellent! Looking forward to this one - I was brought up in Hadleigh and went to school in Westcliff, so I know the area well. BTW if you don't fancy Bread and Cheese Hill (which gets very busy) you can go up Church Hill, which is steeper but shorter and keeps you off the main Southend road. Slightly to the north and takes you through Daws Heath to Hadleigh.
> 
> And the Sadlers Farm mega roundabout is a real mess right now - all dug up and being remodelled, hopefully to be completed in time for the Olympic mountain bike event close to Hadleigh Castle.
> 
> Cheers


 

re the roundabout. It was a mess last time we did this and for the December SMRbtH also.


----------



## StuAff (28 Jan 2012)

ianrauk said:


> re the roundabout. It was a mess last time we did this and for the December SMRbtH also.


Oh yes...!!


----------



## jayonabike (28 Jan 2012)

Oh ffs I'm working. I will make one of these rides one day!


----------



## Mista Preston (28 Jan 2012)

may well join you, need to check with the missus


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jan 2012)

Mista Preston said:


> may well join you, need to check with the missus


 

You have unfinished business with this ride mate.


----------



## StuAff (28 Jan 2012)

ianrauk said:


> You have unfinished business with this ride mate.


Too true!


----------



## Tynan (30 Jan 2012)

offs it's West Ham v Millwall although I will at least be on it at the same time


----------



## HaloJ (31 Jan 2012)

My apologies but I'm going to have to pull out of this one, sorry.


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (31 Jan 2012)

Have a Rossi ice cream or two for me while you are there,only thing I miss about Soutend since moving up north


----------



## rb58 (31 Jan 2012)

HaloJ said:


> My apologies but I'm going to have to pull out of this one, sorry.


That's a shame Abs. Looks like it's going to be a small group.... And a cold ride!


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jan 2012)

Guys and Gals..
We have decided to delay this ride for a couple of weeks.
Try and avoid this incoing crap weather and hopefully get a few more people on board seeing as it was posted late.

Sorry if you have booked your ticket Stu...


----------



## velovoice (31 Jan 2012)

18th Feb - yes, please put my name down as a 'definite maybe' - thanks Ian.


----------



## Sketchley (31 Jan 2012)

Will I be able to get back to Twickenham for 5.30pm kick off or to ask the question another way, what time do you get back.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jan 2012)

I should think you would.. deffo if you get the train back.


----------



## Aperitif (31 Jan 2012)

Sketchley said:


> Will I be able to get back to Twickenham for 5.30pm kick off or to ask the question another way, what time do you get back.


Ride back Chris! - Quins are only playing the flippin' Worcester 'Sauces'  (and you need a week off the booze! )
Actually the line up is looking like last Sunday's ride. There was a lot of nice fast stuff - 15-20-25mph etc...it that what you 'Speedyfoodies' try and do on this ride ie: keep together and stay pace? I haven't done one but it's a good way of improving group skills I imagine...next stop chain gang! One thing's for sure - no time to sod around with a camera! 18th...hmmm.


----------



## rb58 (31 Jan 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Guys and Gals..
> We have decided to delay this ride for a couple of weeks.


 
That's a shame - especially as I won't be able to make the 18th.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jan 2012)

rb58 said:


> That's a shame - especially as I won't be able to make the 18th.


 

bollocks


----------



## StuAff (31 Jan 2012)

Still in. Out on Sunday, hopefully, in any case..


----------



## stevevw (31 Jan 2012)

Ian you not going to Chelsea FA cup on the 18th or Stevenage for that matter?


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jan 2012)

stevevw said:


> Ian you not going to Chelsea FA cup on the 18th or Stevenage for that matter?


 

Given up on the footy for this year mate.
Only league games at Saturday 3pm I will consider going


----------



## gbs (31 Jan 2012)

OK, although I did not declare myself as a runner I was begining to gird my loins for Saturday. The postponement seems wise given the f'cast.

I cannot make the 18th. I trust you will be blessed with a balmy SWly that will back to SEly at noon.


----------



## Monkspeed (31 Jan 2012)

Will you chaps/chapesses be heading past near Romford? If so can I join from there? I average about 20kmph so dont want to be slowing anyone down and messing up your ride. 
Let me know either way. 

Cheers.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jan 2012)

Monkspeed said:


> Will you chaps/chapesses be heading past near Romford? If so can I join from there? I average about 20kmph so dont want to be slowing anyone down and messing up your ride.
> Let me know either way.
> 
> Cheers.


 

Monkspeed. The map of the route is in the first post.
But no we don't go through Romford, more south then that.
Average rolling speed when we last did this in December was 15.9mph
Cheers
Oam


----------



## Monkspeed (31 Jan 2012)

Cool, thanks for the info. I'll check it out and see if I can make it to meet up. I'll let you know. 

Cheers.


----------



## Ess (1 Feb 2012)

Hi would like to do this but wondering what your eta at Southend? i have college in the afternoon and I would need to get a train back. Cheers
Ess


----------



## ianrauk (1 Feb 2012)

Last time we did this Ess we got there for 11.30am, so say noon latest.


----------



## Ess (1 Feb 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Last time we did this Ess we got there for 11.30am, so say noon latest.


 Ok matey. I will check train times and get back to you. Thanks


----------



## Sketchley (1 Feb 2012)

Timing wise I think train back might work best for me. But tentative yes any way.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Feb 2012)

you're on the list Chris.. and it's looking like Ess may join you on the train back.


----------



## zigzag (4 Feb 2012)

i'll be willing to wave these guys off, and maybe ride behind for a bit. 18th feb, 9:00am from greenwich.


----------



## martint235 (4 Feb 2012)

Can we manage a 9.30 start? It's only Southend. If we can I'll meet Rimas in Greenwich and we'll either chase back on or meet you in East London.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Feb 2012)

gonna keep it at 8.30 Martin as do need to get back for the (late) afternoon. You can play catch up.


----------



## Ess (14 Feb 2012)

Wont be coming along for this.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Feb 2012)

Ess said:


> Wont be coming along for this.


 

Boo hiss.......sorry you can't make it.

Any one else out there care to join us?


----------



## Nosaj (14 Feb 2012)

Would have done being a Rayleigh dweller however a fractured elbow 2 weeks ago prevents me. 

Will keep my eye out for another one

As an aside depending on your route if you are within striking distance of Rettendon there is a nice better than Sadlers Farm and the A13 route that goes out the back of Battlesbridge and drops into Southend via Canewdon.


----------



## Nosaj (14 Feb 2012)

Just viewed the route will probably add another 15-20miles so scrub that


----------



## Eddie_C (14 Feb 2012)

I'd like to join this please - from HPC.


----------



## Mista Preston (14 Feb 2012)

I iz in


----------



## velovoice (15 Feb 2012)

And I iz out. Head cold segued into sinus infection, still flattened and on antibiotics. Haven't been near a bike in nearly 4 weeks.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Feb 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> And I iz out. Head cold segued into sinus infection, still flattened and on antibiotics. Haven't been near a bike in nearly 4 weeks. (


 

Ok, sorry to hear this. Get well soon.


----------



## martint235 (16 Feb 2012)

Might be racing back judging by the weather forecast!!!


----------



## martint235 (16 Feb 2012)

Starting to look wet.....


----------



## ianrauk (16 Feb 2012)

martint235 said:


> Starting to look wet.....


 

then you had better bow out now Martin


----------



## potsy (16 Feb 2012)

martint235 said:


> Starting to look wet.....


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300591572570?hlp=false&var=600021685619


----------



## martint235 (16 Feb 2012)

Will see what the forecast is tomorrow. Might get better


----------



## StuAff (16 Feb 2012)

Wind's looking rather nasty for the return as well, particularly at the Essex end...


----------



## ianrauk (16 Feb 2012)

StuAff said:


> Wind's looking rather nasty for the return as well, particularly at the Essex end...


 

It will be fine...it's always windy there


----------



## StuAff (16 Feb 2012)

Beeb reckons 20-23 mph.....

Metcheck & XC even worse...eek.


----------



## Sketchley (17 Feb 2012)

Should avoid getting wet and the wind is from the rear (!) I'm still up for this. Can you confirm the time and place please for meeting up?

http://www.xcweather.co.uk/forecast/London
http://www.xcweather.co.uk/forecast/Grays
http://www.xcweather.co.uk/forecast/Southend

Anyone getting the train back to London and want to share in a group save? if not I'll book a train ticket? I need to be back prompt getting back to London for 2pm.


----------



## Mista Preston (17 Feb 2012)

Sketchley said:


> Should avoid getting wet and the wind is from the rear (!) I'm still up for this. Can you confirm the time and place please for meeting up?
> 
> http://www.xcweather.co.uk/forecast/London
> http://www.xcweather.co.uk/forecast/Grays
> ...


 

BBC's forcast is not so confident


----------



## ianrauk (17 Feb 2012)

Sketchley said:


> Should avoid getting wet and the wind is from the rear (!) I'm still up for this. *Can you confirm the time and place please for meeting up?*
> 
> http://www.xcweather.co.uk/forecast/London
> http://www.xcweather.co.uk/forecast/Grays
> ...


 

It's all in the first post.


----------



## Sketchley (17 Feb 2012)

HPC 8.30, got it.... see you there.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Feb 2012)

Sketchley said:


> HPC 8.30, got it.... see you there.


----------



## Sketchley (17 Feb 2012)

and BBC has it dry till 12 at least...

Are you lot still going?


----------



## ianrauk (17 Feb 2012)

Sketchley said:


> and BBC has it dry till 12 at least...
> 
> Are you lot still going?


 
no ones pulled out so far. And we are no strangers to riding in wet weather.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Feb 2012)

Abs is out with cold/flu/bug thing.
So a smaller band of riders then usual.


----------



## HaloJ (17 Feb 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Abs is out with cold/flu/bug thing.
> So a smaller band of riders then usual.


Indeed and my apologies. I'd been holding off pulling out but the lurgy won out in the end.

Abs


----------



## ianrauk (17 Feb 2012)

HaloJ said:


> Indeed and my apologies. I'd been holding off pulling out but the lurgy won out in the end.
> 
> Abs


 

No worries hun... get yerself better and hope to see you soon.


----------



## Mista Preston (17 Feb 2012)

who's left then?


----------



## ianrauk (17 Feb 2012)

Mista Preston said:


> who's left then?


 
as in the first post


----------



## martint235 (17 Feb 2012)

I'm out with weather now I'm afraid. Have a good one!!!


----------



## ianrauk (17 Feb 2012)

martint235 said:


> I'm out with weather now I'm afraid. Have a good one!!!


 

Wuss..


----------



## StuAff (17 Feb 2012)

Still in. Ticket bought. Planning to get 5.32 train so I can get the miles in to make the ton, if the headwind permits ..


----------



## ianrauk (17 Feb 2012)

The weather is looking ok until the afternoon. If really crappy then the train back is an option.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Feb 2012)

6 to Southend.
Clive was going to be late and will meet me at HPC. So said the text I received when I reached the normal Bromley meeting place the Dripping Tap. So on to HPC by myself then. First there was StuAff, the train from Pompey delivering him promptly. Eddie turned up. (A FNRttC regular), Chris and Clive, but it was a different Clive. A Clive that was a friend of one of the Met's finest Titus. Bromley Clive finally turned up... and he wasn't late so with the very favourable tailwind we were able to set off dead on time. Through Central & East London. We reached Dagenham when one of new Clives spokes went ping on his much admired Orbea. The wheel was very out of true and even if we could straighten the wheel we didn't think it could get to Southend. So unfortunately Clive had to head for the nearest station and home.

5 to Southend.
That tailwind was truly marvelous thing. We were cruising along at times in the mid 20's without even trying. The roads through Rainham Marshes and the Essex lanes were surprisingly clear of cars so was such jolly good fun. We were soon making up good time. Hello.. I recognise the cyclist coming towards us in Fenn Lane.. it was User10571 of all people, having a quick blast before a wedding in the area. You couldn't have planned it better.

Sadlers Farm roundabout.. good god it's a mess. It has been for a while and looks like it will be a mess for a while longer.

Bread and Cheese hill was conquered by all no problem and it was a quick run from the top into Southend and the Rose for fry up's and teas all round.

4 for home.
Chris had to rush back for rugger buggery stuff so we left him to get the train at Southend. Tacking along Southend's prom was such hard work. The wind coming off from the estuary was muscle sapping and made for very hard work. Back up the to main road away from the water the buildings dissipated most of the wind, but windy it still was. A nice descent of Bread and Cheese was met by a mile long queue for Sadlers RAB.. nightmare.. it was just like commuting in London one of our band quipped.

Hitting the marshes and flats we were once again hit full force with a headwind. Had to just keep grinding away. At Mucking we saw something you don't see everyday. Falconry. In a field adjacent to the road a chap with a bit of meat on the end of some string trying to attract his hawk. And there it was, not sure what bird it was but is was a large beautiful hawk. Swooped to the side of me and attacked the meat on the string. What a grand sight to see. Kes sprang to mind.

3 for home.
The mere mention of Grays is enough to send shivers down the spine of any hardened cyclist, the mythical one way system were one could get lost in for days. Eddie decided to cut and run rather then run the Grays gauntlet. He got the train.

2 for home.
A few more miles and we were at the Dartford Crossing. We said cheerio to Stu who carried on back to Central London to get his train home. Myself and Clive got the free cycle transport truck over the bridge. Now it was starting to rain. and it got heavier. Mixed in with the strong wind it made for hard going. My leg's we certainly feeling all the hard work so I let Clive take over the front marking preferring swallowing the dirty water coming off his rear wheel then the headwind.

1 for home.
I had enough of Clives rear wheel dirt water spray and left him at Chiselhurst. He was 3 miles from home and needed 7 for a Century..the rain was getting heavier...

106 miles for the ride for me.
It was jolly fun in parts, especially with the strong tailwind. The return was tough due to the headwind and rain for the last hour but that's character building right?


----------



## StuAff (18 Feb 2012)

My that was a ride of two halves....literally, in terms of mileage. As I knew I wasn't going to make the ton without sticking a few extra miles in, I opted to get the 5.32 train and got off at Clapham. Went to HPC via Stockwell, Lambeth, Green Park & Piccadilly in 45 minutes, so 8.27 miles rather than a couple from Waterloo to HPC. Still at the Arch first, not surprisingly, but I didn't have to wait long.

Pleasure to meet new Clive, all too briefly. Hopefully, we'll be seeing him again. Tailwind was lovely. As so often on these rides, I was often lagging a little (whether due to gearing, power output, my slight frame not benefitting so much from the effect, or all of the above), even when I was doing 20-25 mph steadily, but didn't keep anyone waiting around much either. And the bonus of seeing User10571 (yay!). First half 3:13, 47.37 miles, overall average 14.7 mph. Which was nice. 

After a cracking lunch at the Rose, we bid farewell to Chris and headed off into The Headwind. I was somewhat concerned it was going to be a rerun of the Rye ride in October, when I got to the pub not quite worn out but definitely not up to any more mileage (I was pedalling on downhills when the others were freewheeling, faster). Certainly it was hard work, but not exhausting, thankfully. I was still doing 9-10 mph at some points. I think the consensus was 'let's see how it goes', and it wasn't that bad. Certainly glad I didn't opt for the train. Again I lagged, I suffer more in those conditions than most & two or three times I got slowed at traffic lights. Thanks for waiting chaps!

After parting ways with Ian and Clive, the journey back into the smoke was fairly uneventful. I followed most of the same route I took with Ben in December, though I managed to miss the turn towards Barking so ended up following the A13 for a bit (thankfully there was an off-road bit of 'superhighway' for the most part), then through Canary Wharf, before getting back on the same route we took out. Back in Dagenham I'd paused for a breather and put the waterproof trousers on. Rather glad of them later on...Got to Limehouse and the biblical shower came on. Ended up with a nice little puddle in each shoe though..ho hum. Back at Waterloo in time for the 1700 train. 47.37 miles (I couldn't have managed that if I tried), 4:19, 10.9 mph average (not too bad considering the wind and traffic). Total mileage Clapham-HPC-Southend-Waterloo 103.01. Hurrah! Thanks everyone for a great day out.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Feb 2012)

Nice one getting that 100 miler in Stu.


----------



## Sketchley (18 Feb 2012)

I had a good time. And Quins won. Thanks everyone....


----------



## Mista Preston (18 Feb 2012)

nice ride all. Was a bit wet at the end and that sodding headwind was ridiculous. Rode home and the missus wasent there and I had no key so rode out to find her. Buy the time I got back I was totally soaked thru and shattered but I got my 100


----------



## ianrauk (18 Feb 2012)

Nice one Mr P


----------



## Flying Dodo (18 Feb 2012)

Brave, brave people. Chapeau.


----------



## HaloJ (20 Feb 2012)

Aye, well done all! Glad I missed this one as riding all the way back to Watford into that headwind with the added bonus of a good soaking half way through the return journey doesn't seem that appealing.


----------



## Eddie_C (20 Feb 2012)

Superb ride -thank you. Deservedly, I got soaked getting off the train to cycle home!


----------

